
Taipei's new mayor writes a GitBook - ytch
https://www.gitbook.com/blog/authors/taipei-mayor-writes-gitbook
======
tedks
It's interesting to think how revision control will impact future art
historians.

Imagine if we had the revision history for The Hobbit.

~~~
noblethrasher
The topic of my senior thesis for my history degree was that history is the
study of the world through metadata (in contrast to physicalism which says
that science is the study of the world through data).

I used Wikipedia as an example since the prevailing wisdom is that you cannot
use it as a primary source. I argued that the metadata such as the edit
history and talk pages constituted a legitimate primary source. For instance,
if we wanted to argue that a certain topic is controversial (e.g. the
administration of George W. Bush), we could look at the velocity of edits
(especially undos) and the discussion on the Talk page.

~~~
ancientworldnow
Is your thesis available anywhere to read? I'd love to take a look at it.

Looked for a better way to contact you in your profile, but your homepage
seems to be broken.

------
sgdesign
I really like what GitBook is doing. We had to pretty much set up our own
similar system for Discover Meteor, and it was clear a better way was needed.

------
james_sa
As a Taipei city citizen, this is the first time to read mayor candidate's
proposal on an iPhone (of course). It's lucky to be in such a city.

